# Apollo 11



## Lew Rockwell Fan (Jul 21, 2019)

I dropped by to see what y'all did  in commemoration of the anniversary and I'm surprised to find nothing.  Of the pieces I saw, I liked this the best because I've always been fond of that particular Armstrong quotation. Also, there is something to be said for a non-American viewpoint. Rebel Media


----------

